# Cruise Liner in Heavy Seas



## jw (Sep 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;-HVAKhtUeGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HVAKhtUeGs[/video]

I think it was kind of mean for the Cruise Liner music staff to play that scary music while all this went on.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 7, 2010)

Notice:
1. How the cook pretty much makes his way through the room with little trouble.
2. That room off behind the second pillar--it appears that the people in that room are more or less unscathed. Are they sitting in fixed place chairs?


Do we care? Why are we watching this? Is this what it has come to? Are our lives so meager, so bereft of worth? Oh, what is to become of us? Shall there be no end to this ennui? Is anyone still out there? Can anyone hear me?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Sep 7, 2010)

furniture is dangerous... i would get in the pool! it would likely end up like the wave pools at the water parks.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 7, 2010)

> You have surely ruined my attempts at trying to work up pity in my cold stony frame.



What can I say? It's a calling.

Would it help if I posted the "weeping puppy" video again?


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been in 30 foot waves on a cruise ship. I went to the top inside deck and read a book. It was fun watching the horizon come in and out of view.


----------



## MarieP (Sep 8, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Notice:
> 1. How the cook pretty much makes his way through the room with little trouble.
> 2. That room off behind the second pillar--it appears that the people in that room are more or less unscathed. Are they sitting in fixed place chairs?
> 
> ...


 
I'm reading Ecclesiastes right now, so I might as well enjoy watching it...because God in His sovereignty says there is a time to laugh, even in the tedium, and I found the vid kinda funny! The music was the best part!


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 8, 2010)

It is sort of funny to see who has sea legs and who does not 

I think the poker players in the back room were on a carpeted floor. Either that or they had their own gyro-furniture, or perhaps the gravitational pull was heavier in that room due to increase mass, or they were so drunk that they were all staggering and it just so happened that their oscillations were congruous to the wave form that that ship was experiencing.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 8, 2010)

My daughter and husband put to sea just as Hurricane Danielle and Earl were swirling by! She was grateful for the motion sickness medicine!

BTW, I always thought it would be great fun to take the Alaska state ferry out to the Aleutian Islands on their last trips of the year in October -- it sounds like a major E-Ticket ride! I didn't get a chance while living up there. (Though riding the ferries in SE Alaska was a regular way of life. We had no road access.)


----------

